# Sorry about the downtime...



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2010)

Didn't even realize the forum was broken this am around 0800 until I tried to post hours later. It's not important the "why" but it's working now.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for your continued work maintaining the PB. Us drag and drop novices much appreciate what we, at my old test facility, used to call "S-cubed's" (Software Support Specialists) .


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 9, 2010)

Rich,

Thanks for all you do. It's hard to resist the "microwave mentality" with respect to problems. I can also say that it is a tribute to how well the PB runs that even minor annoyances seem so out of place.

I don't care what everybody else says, you're the best!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with Fred.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 9, 2010)

to Josh's


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 9, 2010)

Dittos all the way up the thread!


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2010)

Dittos to all the dittos.


----------



## Berean (Oct 9, 2010)

Seven dittos


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 9, 2010)

Ha. I thought it was just me that couldn't post. Still, look on the bright side, I couldn't post a complaint either!

Thanks for all you do, Rich.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought about PMing you but figured you already knew about it and had probably gotten a bunch of PMs already.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 9, 2010)

I  all of the other  s.


----------



## Andres (Oct 9, 2010)

's AND an


----------



## Ivan (Oct 9, 2010)

*NO DITTOS FOR YOU!!!*


Just kidding. Thanks, Rich, I don't know how you do it. _Literally, I don't know how you do it!_


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2010)

Berean said:


> Seven dittos


 
Allow me to be the first to say, "ditto."


----------



## Ruby (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks and great job Rich!
(What ? an original comment!)


----------



## turmeric (Oct 10, 2010)

Didn't know it was broken either. Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 10, 2010)

What they said.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2010)

Everybody is reasoning thus: "I don't really want to thank Rich but he's such an affirmation junkie that I better make sure I thank him...."

Thanks guys. I was semi-terrified yesterday when the forum was broken. I was trying to install a new Mobile Theme and one of the addons did something I did not expect. I had to revert the default theme and lost a lot of customization on the default theme.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Continuing with the affirmation theme. I am grateful you understand what you said. I am clueless.


----------

